# K9ps world championship 2010



## Butch Cappel (Aug 12, 2007)

K9 Pro Sports 2010 World Championship
November 13, Ft.Worth Texas
Divisions open to all dog teams
Training Division; Trophies awarded
Personal Protection; Trophies and cash payback
Patrol Division; Trophies and cash payback.

Judges, Bryant Arrington, Va. State Police, ret.
Thomas Ravn, Denmark
Tony McCallum, Australia

Decoys, from the Danish Dog training school 

All divisions open to all comers, entry fee $75
Registration Friday Nov 12, 6m
Info contact; [email protected]


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Any muzzle work demos ?


----------



## Mike Jones (Jan 22, 2009)

What are the requirements to enter the K9ps world championship? I looked at your web site and could not find it.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Jones said:


> What are the requirements to enter the K9ps world championship? I looked at your web site and could not find it.



Mike,

Let me gaze into my crystal ball...I predict you'll need a 

check book 


I hope there is a PSA club near by, in case they need replacement decoys or judges................AGAIN


----------



## Angie Stark (Jul 10, 2009)

Mike Jones said:


> What are the requirements to enter the K9ps world championship? I looked at your web site and could not find it.


according to Butchs first post, all you have to do to be qualified is show up


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

I was wondering what took you so long to post on this thread... ha ha



Thomas Barriano said:


> Mike,
> 
> Let me gaze into my crystal ball...I predict you'll need a
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Adi Ibrahimbegovic said:


> I was wondering what took you so long to post on this thread... ha ha


I must be getting slow in my old age 
Plus I was out training.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> I must be getting slow in my old age
> Plus I was out training.


Out training? You were posting on the other k9ps related thread ha ha


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

maggie fraser said:


> Out training? You were posting on the other k9ps related thread ha ha


Hey Maggie,

It's 1:50 PM here in Colorado Springs. I was out training from
7:30 to 11:30. 
I sure hope all the time needed to ridicule K9 Pro Sports isn't going to cut into my training schedule? LOL


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Hey Maggie,
> 
> It's 1:50 PM here in Colorado Springs. I was out training from
> 7:30 to 11:30.
> I sure hope all the time needed to ridicule K9 Pro Sports isn't going to cut into my training schedule? LOL


What are you talking about Thomas? I was referring to your posting here and Adi's comment, including your response. :razz:

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f37/k9ps-ohio-trial-thank-you-psa-17891/


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

There's like a 20 minute difference ni the postings. Maybe Thomas doesn't type all that fast?


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Thomas Barriano said:


> I must be getting slow in my old age
> Plus I was out training/* scarfing down some wicked tasty KFC Double Downs*. =;


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Never had one (KFC double down?)
So Gerry are you going to enter the "K9 Pro Sports WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP" As much as you jump to their defense. I'm sure you'd be a shoo in for the title. Plus as a Canadian, they'd love another "International" Champion LOL


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Never had one (KFC double down?)
> So Gerry are you going to enter the "K9 Pro Sports WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP" As much as you jump to their defense. I'm sure you'd be a shoo in for the title. Plus as a Canadian, they'd love another "International" Champion LOL


I asked for a honorary title but was refused, not really sure if I'd want it anyway because it might conflict with my International Playboy title I got off the internets.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I asked for a honorary title but was refused, not really sure if I'd want it anyway because it might conflict with my International Playboy title I got off the internets.



You must not have offered enough money? 
International Playboy and K9 Pro Sports World Champion don't really go together


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

My dog is 8 months old and I think it would look good if he competed at the k9PS championships. This will be the only championships I'll ever be in. Will there be any beer served at this event or BYOB.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Slip Butch a couple hundie and you are a shoo in to win the thing in the new under a year division. Slip him a dime, and you are the overall winner, hands down. : )


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Will there be swords this year? Sharp ones?


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

The timing is perfect! I will be in Dallas from the 9th through the 18th, and then in San Antonio for a few days after that. I will have to stop by and see the K9PS event for sure!!


----------



## Mike Jones (Jan 22, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> The timing is perfect! I will be in Dallas from the 9th through the 18th, and then in San Antonio for a few days after that. I will have to stop by and see the K9PS event for sure!!


 
Please video tape the show. I have yet to see complete videos of all levels. The vids that I have seen were of training division. I would like to see the more advanced dogs work.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Mike Jones said:


> Please video tape the show. I have yet to see complete videos of all levels. The vids that I have seen were of training division. I would like to see the more advanced dogs work.


Good idea. Mike could like sell them for IPO/KNPV/Ring people so they can see what they have been doing wrong for all these years. Maybe even Frawley could retail them for him?


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Christopher Jones said:


> Good idea. Mike could like sell them for IPO/KNPV/Ring people so they can see what they have been doing wrong for all these years. Maybe even Frawley could retail them for him?


It's all in the bite transfers LOL


----------



## Tim Bartlett (May 21, 2007)

Mike, maybe he will pick you out of the crowd to decoy. Please get video.......


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Tim Bartlett said:


> Mike, maybe he will pick you out of the crowd to decoy. Please get video.......


With the week I have in store I may need that weekend off to recover from decoy wrok! LOL


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

mike suttle said:


> With the week I have in store I may need that weekend off to recover from decoy wrok! LOL


Mike,

Butch has provided GPS coordinates and his very own phone number on the K9 Pro Sports list, for all the competitors that can't find their way. 

http://members7.boardhost.com/k9ps/msg/1288922500.html


----------



## Ron Ackerman (Jul 29, 2007)

I would think all anyone would have to do is get in the area and simply follow the crowds.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Ron Ackerman said:


> I would think all anyone would have to do is get in the area and simply follow the crowds.


Ron

Butch + Bud does NOT = a crowd


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Thomas, pm sent.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Thomas, pm sent.


Hi Jerry,

I didn't get a PM or email yet


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

sent again


----------



## jason farrish (Jul 18, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMESHysFsUY


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

jason farrish said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMESHysFsUY


Hey Jason,

Funny shit. I hear you're in the PNW now?
WTF, that's in the wrong direction. You're supposed to move closer to Colorado not further away


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

This shit is great. One thing is for sure Thomas will never win. I don’t think there is anything to win?


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Lol:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Chris McDonald said:


> This shit is great. One thing is for sure Thomas will never win. I don’t think there is anything to win?


Chris,

I can't win because I'd never support such a dishonest organization with an entry. Plus I'm an American and Butch likes to have "International" Champions. I hear there's an illegal Mexican dishwasher with a pit bull that's a shoo in for this years Championship. Did you see those BIG SHINY SWORDS they had as prizes last year? After the World Championship you can go off in the woods and pretend you're a ninja or knight LMAO


----------



## Angie Stark (Jul 10, 2009)

****eating popcorn and occasionally ROFL****


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm always amazed at how someone can make a post and those that dislike it will spend 4 pages giving it free publicity keeping it alive. ](*,) :roll:


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> I'm always amazed at how someone can make a post and those that dislike it will spend 4 pages giving it free publicity keeping it alive. ](*,) :roll:


Bob,

Do you think people will be more or less likely to enter the K9 Pro Sports "World Championship" based on the 4 pages of free publicity ?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Bob,
> 
> Do you think people will be more or less likely to enter the K9 Pro Sports "World Championship" based on the 4 pages of free publicity ?


Good or bad, I think it can draw people just to see what the fuss is all about. Human nature!


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> Good or bad, I think it can draw people just to see what the fuss is all about. Human nature!


You mean like a train wreck...you know it's going to be bad but you want to see anyway!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> You mean like a train wreck...you know it's going to be bad but you want to see anyway!


Train Wreck is a good analogy for K9 Pro Sports VBG 
The more people that see K9 Pro Sports the quicker it will fade away. especially if videos get posted on You Tube. Even Butch Cappel skills at yarn spinning and exaggeration can't hide the 
reality of what a K9 Pro Sport event actually looks like. I just want people to go watch and not put out any money to enter based on fantasy stories.


----------



## Angie Stark (Jul 10, 2009)

I too hope if people have doubts and are in the area, they stop by and check it out to see what a sham it is. A "world championship" where, anyone can show up and enter?? No qualification needed. Hell, you can show up to his "world championship" with a dog right out of the back yard and compete for "world Champion Training Division" with your damn pinch collar on. Hilarious.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Often times the train wreck leads to other wrecks from people straining to see. ;-)


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> Often times the train wreck leads to other wrecks from people straining to see. ;-)


:lol: Had this thread not been locked already?


----------

